# Deliveries



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm having something delivered today - the time slot is 7am-2pm, what's the guessing it will turn up at 1:55pm?


----------



## AJLang (Jul 3, 2013)

I think you are being optimistic it will be 1.59pm


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

I have my shopping delivered, the slot is 8am till 9am on Saturday morning. SOmetimes I am lucky and it is here at 8am sharp and shometimes it is not till 9am on the dot What time did you delivery turn up?


----------



## grainger (Jul 3, 2013)

They'll be with you by 9am - I'm optimistic today


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Caroline said:


> I have my shopping delivered, the slot is 8am till 9am on Saturday morning. SOmetimes I am lucky and it is here at 8am sharp and shometimes it is not till 9am on the dot What time did you delivery turn up?



Not arrived yet Caroline!  One hour down and 6 to go...


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

I think some times it is a test of pur patience. When we have ordered stuff from argos we are told it will arrive between 7am and 6pm and invariably turns up sometime beteen mid day and 2pm. I am always up early just in case thoe.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Caroline said:


> I think some times it is a test of pur patience. When we have ordered stuff from argos we are told it will arrive between 7am and 6pm and invariably turns up sometime beteen mid day and 2pm. I am always up early just in case thoe.



The worst one ever for me was something that was due between 7:00 and 17:30 on a Monday. Due to snow at the time there was no tracking available (probably staff couldn't get in) but although the depot was only 20 miles away and there was no snow in my region the item did not arrive until 17:25 on the Friday - 5 minutes before the compensation deadline. Boy, did that one make me mad!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

It would make me mad too and I'd have chased the compensation bit if I could proe it was an avoidable delay. I've had refunds of delivery in the past having complained about dleivery times....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 3, 2013)

I never worry about delivery time just the day. Neighbours here have set up a parcel collection network. So named neighbours take in parcels and sign for them. So if the owner of parcel is expecting a delivery on a certain day you just make sure that the named neighbour will be in if you have to be away that day.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Nearly 5 hours and no sign yet...


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 3, 2013)

I bet he is parked around the corner in his van, eating his sarnies with a wicked grin on his face. He may even tune into Wimbledon on his radio at 1pm......


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

hope it arrives soon


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Still waiting...just over 40 minutes remaining.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

fingers crossed.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2013)

Actually the days I have to wait in for things I use for jobs like dusting and polishing as they are quiet and I ccan hear the door. The rest of the family say they know how late it arrived by how much is shiney and sparkly...


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 3, 2013)

My washing machine was booked for a 7am-1pm slot shortly before Christmas when it was snowy/icy.  They turned up at..... 









wait for it..... 









7.02am!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> My washing machine was booked for a 7am-1pm slot shortly before Christmas when it was snowy/icy.  They turned up at.....
> 
> wait for it.....
> 
> 7.02am!



I suppose someone on the route must get theirs early! Or, in my case everybody on the route!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Annnnnnndddd....Fail!   Preparing complaint email!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally arrived over an hour beyond the 7 hour slot. I wouldn't have minded so much if they'd told me it would be 8 hours, although would still be miffed. Lad was a bit sheepish and at least apologised for the late delivery.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 3, 2013)

Hooray. Got to write hooray twice because the one hooray made the message too short to post


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 3, 2013)

No complaint email required now


----------



## HelenP (Jul 3, 2013)

I booked a delivery slot for today of 12 -2pm.  Got an email yesterday saying my item would be delivered between 4 and 6pm, but they will phone an hour beforehand.

At 5 to 6, still no delivery, so rang them, and was told the driver had had a blown tire (really?? Yawn) and was currently running 2 - 3 hours late, "but he IS still delivering.  If he doesn't get to you tonight, then we'll re-schedule."

I'm putting my money on rescheduling then .....................

GRRRRRRR

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I booked a delivery slot for today of 12 -2pm.  Got an email yesterday saying my item would be delivered between 4 and 6pm, but they will phone an hour beforehand.
> 
> At 5 to 6, still no delivery, so rang them, and was told the driver had had a blown tire (really?? Yawn) and was currently running 2 - 3 hours late, "but he IS still delivering.  If he doesn't get to you tonight, then we'll re-schedule."
> 
> ...



I reckon they're all members of some secret society, where they gain access to great treasures and pleasures if they can really wind up the general public!


----------



## HelenP (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol, you could be on to something there!

It's already irking me that I've had to pay ?8.95 delivery charge as its deemed a 2-man delivery job, as opposed to ?3.95.  Honestly, I bought almost the exact same item (that turned out to be the wrong colour - whoops!) from a charity shop last week, and I carried it to and from the car under one arm!!  (And no, I'm not a body-builder, lol)

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Lol, you could be on to something there!
> 
> It's already irking me that I've had to pay ?8.95 delivery charge as its deemed a 2-man delivery job, as opposed to ?3.95.  Honestly, I bought almost the exact same item (that turned out to be the wrong colour - whoops!) from a charity shop last week, and I carried it to and from the car under one arm!!  (And no, I'm not a body-builder, lol)
> 
> xx



Ridiculous! Well, mine was a free delivery hence the 7 (8!) hour slot, but even so in this day and age they could give you some idea of where you fit into the schedule and keep you updated is there is likely to be any major delays. They fill the vans according to a delivery schedule, so they know when they set off who's going to be first and who is last. Unless I _*was*_ first and he really did have a bad day!


----------



## FM001 (Jul 3, 2013)

The Undercover Boss episode on mon night featuring DHL shows the pressure the staff are under to get delivery's out on time, one driver who delivered in central London had 120 drops in one day, still no excuse for not informing customers of delays.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2013)

toby said:


> The Undercover Boss episode on mon night featuring DHL shows the pressure the staff are under to get delivery's out on time, one driver who delivered in central London had 120 drops in one day, still no excuse for not informing customers of delays.



I'm sure they have to work very hard. My Dad used to drive for National Express and the schedules were often crazy for trying to make all the stops on time. As you say though, just some feedback would be good and the technology is certainly there!


----------



## FM001 (Jul 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'm sure they have to work very hard. My Dad used to drive for National Express and the schedules were often crazy for trying to make all the stops on time. As you say though, just some feedback would be good and the technology is certainly there!




Unbelievably DHL vans don't have sat navs, the boss said at the end he was ashamed and would put that right, one driver delivering in the remote countryside had to use a map to get around, in your dad's day that acceptable but not now with modern technology.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 3, 2013)

HelenP said:


> At 5 to 6, still no delivery, so rang them, and was told the driver had had a blown tire (really?? Yawn) and was currently running 2 - 3 hours late, "but he IS still delivering.  If he doesn't get to you tonight, then we'll re-schedule."
> 
> I'm putting my money on rescheduling then .....................
> 
> ...



Glad I didn't put money on it, id've lost it!!

The driver rang at 7 and said they'd be here at 8 - and they were.  And very apologetic, too.

xx


----------



## KateR (Jul 3, 2013)

My delivery was quoted as being between 9.14 am and 10.14 and it turned up at 9.14 exactly!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 4, 2013)

It is very annoying when things are late. If it is late and I have paid for a certain delivery slot I ALWAYS ask for my delivery fee back, especally if I have not been told before hand.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2013)

Just seen a John Lewis delivery van driving down the road - probably just finishing yesterday's 7-2 deliveries...


----------



## robofski (Jul 4, 2013)

My luggage didn't make it on my re-routed journey home from the USA on the weekend and turned up on my original flight number the following day.  I got a text message to say it had arrived in Manchester and would be delivered by courier.  I called them at 2pm to ask for an ETA and they advised between 10.30pm and 11.30pm and at 10.40pm it turned up!  Just as well I'm not an early to bed kind of person!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2013)

robofski said:


> My luggage didn't make it on my re-routed journey home from the USA on the weekend and turned up on my original flight number the following day.  I got a text message to say it had arrived in Manchester and would be delivered by courier.  I called them at 2pm to ask for an ETA and they advised between 10.30pm and 11.30pm and at 10.40pm it turned up!  Just as well I'm not an early to bed kind of person!



Glad you were reunited! Poor service in losing it, but good service in returning it


----------

